# Whole eggs or egg beaters.



## SKINSFAN (Feb 17, 2002)

I have been using egg beaters for some time now to get my morning protein because of high cholesterol, is the quality of protein the same? Do I need the fat that is in whole eggs in my diet? or should I just keep using the egg beaters, they are advertised as 99% real eggs, maybe just a marketing strategy.
                         Thanks Mike


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2002)

I prefer real, whole eggs.


----------



## seyone (Feb 17, 2002)

I use both whole eggs and whites. a few of each.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 17, 2002)

i use the whites... and just a littler yoke for extra taste.. my family has a history of cholestrol problem..


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> i use the whites... and just a littler yoke for extra taste.. my family has a history of cholestrol problem..


ditto.


----------



## BigB (Mar 7, 2002)

I got to a point where I never wanted to eat another hard boiled egg so i stopped eating them for about a year now.  They are just starting to look good again


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2002)

whole eggs ...but the stuff in the carton is just as good!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2002)

I like eating the chickens too.

Live if possible...


----------



## jman69bug (Mar 8, 2002)

I always opt for the natural stuff.   But who knows what's in the real eggs anyway


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2002)

Yolkes and whites.

And a chick if you're lucky.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jman69bug *_
> But who knows what's in the real eggs anyway



little chicken aliens are in them!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yolkes and whites.
> 
> And a chick if you're lucky.



Don't go there. If you never want to eat an egg again I can tell a nasty story!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 8, 2002)

Unless it involves chicken embryos i care not.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Unless it involves chicken embryos i care not.



Well, in fact that's what it involves.....try cracking an egg finding some of that in your bowl! YUMMY!


----------



## Stickboy (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey!  Protien is protien.  Who cares what comes out of the egg?Just slap it in a skillet before it can get away and go for it.


----------



## stephen71 (Mar 17, 2002)

Egg beaters are awesome but they're too expensive.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 18, 2002)

egg beaters are spendy, i bought them in bulk once,$$$$. but for the convience they are nice.some supplement companies sell a pure egg white powder you just add water to it. AST and optimun i believe.


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

I prefer whole eggs!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

Me too... whole eggs all the way


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

Maybe we should start a "Living with High Cholesterol" forum....hehe

Just kidding.   My family has a history of high cholesterol too and I too suffer from it.   I use egg whites mostly and usually only put one egg yolk in there just for taste.  I've discussed it with my internist and he says it's okay.

BTW -- what is everyone taking for their high cholesterol?  Some of you might remember me saying that I am on Welchol and Niaspan.  Just for the record, these are the only meds that have ever made my cholesterol go down.   It's still not perfect but the Niaspan has helped tremendously!!!    Check into it.

Anyway, back to the question -- I prefer egg whites from real eggs simply because of my cholesterol.   My doc said it was just fine.

Just my $.02  --
T


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

I dont take anything for high cholestoral, I dont even know if I have had that tested or not, but I'm not worried, I'm still pretty healthy..lol..


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 18, 2002)

with bodybuilding all these years i have high cholesterol. its genetic, it would'nt hurt to get it checked..or i should say go get it checked..


----------



## Yanks20 (Mar 18, 2002)

Whole eggs for me!


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

Wouldn't you think that by living a healthy lifestyle, we would naturally have low cholestoral levels?  Just a thought, unless it runs in the family, but if it doesn't, then shouldn't we be o.k.?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

Not necessarily Rocky....   if it's hereditary, like with me for instance, then you can be in the best shape of your life and eat cleaner than Ronnie Coleman and still have high cholesterol.  

(I'm by no means saying I eat cleaner than big Ronnie, but you get the jist of it.)

My cholesterol was 360    
and now it is 281.  It dropped almost 100 pts. but still outrageous.  

I am a firm believer that if ANYONE in your family has ever had hypertension or high cholesterol, then you should be checked.


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info Fitgirl....


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

There are studies indicating that high cholesterol and blood triglyceride levels are resultant from high carb diets.

Don;t ask me to find the studies cause i can;t be arsed.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey that was my 100th post. And it only took like 15 months haha...


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> There are studies indicating that high cholesterol and blood triglyceride levels are resultant from high carb diets.
> 
> Don;t ask me to find the studies cause i can;t be arsed.



You're such a lazy chicken


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

You're right.

I can;t even be arsed to correct all the times where i typed ; where it should be '.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Not necessarily Rocky....   if it's hereditary, like with me for instance, then you can be in the best shape of your life and eat cleaner than Ronnie Coleman and still have high cholesterol.
> 
> (I'm by no means saying I eat cleaner than big Ronnie, but you get the jist of it.)
> ...


good call fit girl..


----------



## Nick+ (May 20, 2005)

Where is the 'egg' thread? I tried a search but can't find it.

I've started eating ten whole eggs a day (two weeks ago) , mixed with 1 litre of milk and two bananas. I'm wondering whether it will lead to an untimely death.....

Maybe not because of chloresterol  but  salmonella.......


----------



## Lok1 (May 20, 2005)

> Maybe not because of chloresterol but salmonella.......




Are you jacking them right out of the coop and downing them on the spot??


Cooking eggs negates any risk of salmonella.


----------



## Nick+ (May 20, 2005)

Cracking them and blending them with the aforementioned ingredients.

I can't down that many boiled eggs a day.    Probably be safer to take steroids........


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 20, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Cracking them and blending them with the aforementioned ingredients.
> 
> I can't down that many boiled eggs a day.


You might want to pick another protein source then (or scramble/poach the eggs instead of boil).

The digestability of raw egg-whites is only ~60% - so you are denying yourself about half the protein in the egg....  Also, eating too many raw eggs can lead to biotin deficiency (there is a molecule called avidin in the egg white that binds biotin)

There is a thread here if you want to read more.


----------

